# Telling People about your Rats



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

So, as everyone who has ever wanted or gotten a rat knows, non-rat lovers generally despise the idea of them. This really holds no merit when they have never met a rat before, but it is kind of a downer when your friends think it is okay to tell you how much they hate your pet. So, just out of curiosity, have you guys found any successful ways to tell people you have rats if say, they ask if you have any pets? 

I think it would be kind of nice to tell them you have "rexes", "dumbos", "Russian blues", or something like that, that would apply to your rats . That way, when they asked you what they are, you could tell them how they are just really smart rodents who can learn tricks easily, love people, and are really acrobatic. 

I know it's really dumb, but I think that would be kind of fun to try...


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hehe, I overloaded my friends with cute pictures and videos of them 

But yeah, I agree that it's unacceptable to tell someone how much you despite their pet. Like, would you do that to someone with a dog? Most people wouldn't. I try and show my family and friends videos of my rats performing complicated tricks or snuggling with me, and I find these videos are the best at convincing people to respect my pets. Something about seeing an intelligent creature that shows actual affection helps them cross the chasm between "disease infested creature" and "friendly pet".


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2017)

Most of my friends were actually pretty good and excited about seeing my rats. My mom was kind of hesitant, but she's warmed up (though, she thinks they will jump off my shoulder for some reason) and while my sister is aware of them, she hasn't met them yet. I understand they hesitation, so it took awhile to just teach them.

Honestly, regardless of the animal, it's extremely rude to tell someone they hate your pet. Like, can you imagine if we said something like that to someone's kid? They wouldn't be on the defensive, now would they? I once had someone gag at a picture of my dog (I was showing her pictures of my sister's cats and *omg* my dog was in the middle!). It really upset me and I left and never spoke to her again (to be honest, she had a haughty attitude anyway). If some asks if you have pets, just say you have pet rats. If they act like rude jerks about it, it's on them, not you. You can firmly say something to the effect of 'I'm sorry you feel that way but rats actually make excellent pets. I really love mine and they bring a lot of joy to my life.' and then end the conversation there. Just because you own a rat doesn't mean you are automatically on the hook to be everyone's punching bag nor do you have to explain yourself on why you have rats. If they were the dangerous vermin people think, do they really believe they would be kept as pets? 

I say, be proud of your rats. You don't have to hide them behind fancy terms (that they wouldn't get anyway). If someone something that rude about your pet rat, just walk away! Cut the conversation short. You aren't obligated to stay engaged just because you said 'hi'. Sometimes, it's the non-witty responses that are the most effective. I might have some colorful language but that's not a requirement ;D


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

Cute pictures do seem to help convince people. I was amazed at how many people have no idea what a rat actually looks like, with the media so full of CGI horror rats. Honestly, I used to think rats were kind of gross, which is why I would hesitate to be so harsh with someone who doesn't understand them. Though it is completely unacceptable to hate something you know nothing about, they really do need a PR makeover. 

How can someone gag at a dog? That is just weird. 

For the most part, nothing people say about them is going to bother, I just kind of like messing around with people. When I had a fox, he had been fed Purina dog food (not even the nicer kind) and smelled awful until we got him switched over. No one in my family was too happy about that, and a few of them were all too ready to let me know. He was really just awesome otherwise though, and that kind of ended me caring about peoples opinion on my pets. I mean, I'm all for being considerate, but when it doesn't affect you (The fox wasn't anywhere close to them) it's not worth the energy for me to care.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

When I tell someone I have 2 pet rats, and they give me a confused look or ask "Why?", I simply say they are my mini-dogs and explain how smart and loving they are. And having lots of cute pics to share doesn't hurt either.


----------



## chemi (Jul 6, 2017)

I have had so many negative responses when I tell people about my boys - usually the cute photos I show them softens their hearts. 

One of my friends have outright refused to enter the room I keep them in, hopefully I can gradually convince her otherwise!


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

I thought of this post just now. I showed pictures of my sweet ratties to a group of friends and one of them completely dislikes rats. When asked why I had them I talked about my anxiety and how they help me. That they're smart, clean, and full of personality. Unfortunately the response I got was less than great since he said he would only buy rats to feed to a snake. I don't think he realized how triggering this could be. It sent me into an anxiety attack feeling heart broken. Some people do not soften their hearts to these wonderful pets. Everyone else I've talked to has warmed up to them nicely. They are unfortunately misunderstood. I agree with Cara. It is rude to talk that way about one's pets no matter what they are.


----------



## giraffevacuum (Dec 6, 2016)

friends who aren't willing to give my sweet boys a shot are no friends of mine.
that's a little harsh, and i found the best way to tell your friends about your rats is to have them meet them! i know i've turned a lot of people's minds when they sat down for playtime with my boys. i still have friends who don't want to sit on the bed and be licked/peed on, but the fact that they gave it a shot is all that matters. i would tell your friends bluntly that if they've never met a petrat before, then they shouldn't have a negative opinion about them. and honestly, if they meet your pets, i'm sure they'll melt a little bit. most people do.


----------



## TheBlizz (May 20, 2017)

The way I display my rats to people is through cute pictures and videos of them. It sounds too simplicit to work, but it does. 

Some of my relatives are very reluctant to accept that domesticated rats are separate from the rats entitled to city life and city grime. (To be honest, I'm not in complete despisery of those... I don't hate any animal.) Usually the instant I show images of my fur babies to them they wrap their head around the concept of a cute pet and say, "Oh, I thought you were talking about the dirty sewer animals!" and we begin talking about the joys of owning them as pets. 

Yes, there are people who aren't as accepting of the idea... those people are just walked away from.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I too tend to go the "bombard with cute pictures/video" route.
I have come across a few people who will give me disgusted looks and say that rats are gross. To which I always respond with "why are they gross?"
Almost every time the person cannot come up with an answer. And when they do it tends to be "they are dirty and spread disease" and when I tell them otherwise their response is "well their tails just gross me out"
And then I just start asking them why they hate an entire species of animal just because their tails are different.
This typically gets them to shut up.

I've also had people say that they feed rats to their snakes and I've realized it's purely to get a reaction out of me. And to that I respond, "okay, i understand how the food chain works. Pet snakes need to eat as well. As long as you aren't feeding your snake my pet rats then we are good."


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I generally get good responses from people. If they seem a bit weirded out by it I show them pictures of our girls and they changed their minds. I've changed many of my family and friends opinion of them after sharing so many cute pictures of my girls on facebook. The folks who aren't too into them have been polite enough to not say mean things about my girls to me. I know not everyone you encounter will be so open, but I've somehow met many folks without too bad of opinions. Well, save the fact that when I first decided to get them to begin with my bf's mom wasn't too happy about it. But after we got our girls and she met them she really enjoys playing with them!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi! I haven't posted on here for a while but thought I'd respond to this. My family accepted my rats as a viable pet when I first got them. They understood that these 6 little creatures brought me out of my low feelings and gave me a reason to wake up in the morning. I've been a rat dad for 2 years now and I have enjoyed almost every minute. I spread the gospel of rat to anyone who will listen. I've been lucky that only a few people have had bad reactions and I usually ask them how they'd feel if I insulted their kid. When they say it's not the same, I assure them that my rats are my kids. The same goes with cat, dog, hedgehog, snake, lizard, and any other animal parent. I ask why do you have that pet and the usual answer is the same as mine.


----------



## selk (Feb 25, 2017)

Recently applied for an apartment. Was told by the secretary she wasn't going to let the landlord know I had rats as she worried he might not take me! I can't tell if she was joking xD


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

I recently applied to keep my 3 boys as emotional support animals in my dormitory, I expected questioning about how rats were "emotionally supportive" or rather slightly grossed out responses. They've been super accepting, it's surprising how the number of people appreciating/understanding rats and their intelligence is slowly growing. When I was leaving the vet today with my boy Finnley, a group of small kids saw him in the carrier while I was heading to the car and they instantly were like "awwwwww look! so cuuute!" I was very happy that they were accepting and not moulded by stereotypes. Their mom on the other hand didn't look too happy. ;D
I really appreciate when people are open to learning about rats and what they're like as pets. People have literally threatened to murder my friend's rats before, along with calling them "vermin".


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't tell people about my rats, not even my family members, because I know I'd get way too angry if they said anything mean about them. ;D And I wouldn't want to spend 30 minutes talking about how great they are because I don't really like talking.

However my partner's family loves them and he tells people about them. The responses vary between "I had rats/I have rats!" and "What? Why?" A lot of people just don't understand. I had a roommate who was scared that my tiny rex baby would bite him while he was holding her! My most kissy baby who looked like an adorable little lamb! And even after I explained, a bit flustered, how these rats are fully domesticated like our dogs and cats and are less likely to bite than either of those animals, I still caught him washing his hands looking all put-off afterward. Whatever dude. 

The other time was when I was getting Dexter neutered as a baby and a client asked about what was in the carrier. I reluctantly told her it was a baby rat and she replied that her sister used to have rats and that they were very smart! I like those sorts of people. Truthfully rats are much more common pets than I think most people realize. Between me and my partner, in our experience a lot of people either have owned rats or knew someone who did.


----------



## selk (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah the people who know and love rats are a delight to talk to but I also have had my rats been threatened.


----------



## PsionicRat (Aug 14, 2017)

I have had rats for a long time and I've gone through a lot of reactions about me owning rats, some awful, but most of them have been nice with people who are confused but interested in the idea. This time around I work in a pet and farm supply department for my co-op, so bringing them up is more in line with work when it comes to guests talking about their pets. I've gotten less 'ew' reactions and more 'wow, that's interesting!' reactions. A nice lady who's a regular was actually thrilled to hear all about rats, and she loved that I named them after Valkyries(I get a lot of oldschool femenists and female positive hippies that just adore that sort of thing). She never thought about rats as pets but she has a long standing love for guniea pigs so she knew how much they could mean to a rat-mommy.

When I get negative reactions I use it as a teaching experience to tell people about how different fancy rats are from wild rats and how cute, affectionate, intelligent and amazing they are.


----------



## chrissy87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Haha, I just say I have rats, and if they are grossed out, I show them lovely pictures and videos of them, and *BAM* the person is now a rat-person!!


----------



## KittayTomas (Aug 8, 2017)

Some people will just never be a fan, which always breaks my heart. When I was in my last semester of college, everyone was constantly making fun of me. I even had an instructor tell me (unprovoked, by the way. I had just been doing my classwork) that if he ever saw one of my rats, he has his conceal carry license. It was such a wild threat that I went home later crying. I didn't talk about my rats that much, and I had just been doing classwork minding my business, and my instructor implies he would shoot my pets if he had the chance???
But some people in my life have been great about it. My boyfriend didn't want rats when I first got my girls, but now he's adopted more rats than I have.
My brother was pretty freaked out by them for a while, but now he doesn't bat an eye. My rats are really friendly and will hop from shoulder to shoulder, and before it used to scare him, and now he walks in and gives them scritches! 
The pictures and videos of them doing cute stuff really help with folks who are just unsure about rats.


----------



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

A good friend literally said "ew, are you serious? I'll never come to your house again." Obviously I don't blame people, they're a weird companion to have. They have a huge stigma! I mean, in the wild they really are pests, but they're great little things. Most people freak, I'll show them a cute picture if they let me, and move on.


----------



## Lady Isolde (May 7, 2017)

I had to respond to this.. I'm a bit of a "rat ambassador" at work, I talk about how cute they are, how smart they are and how sweet they are..I enjoy talking about them, and sometimes it's fun to watch people freak out *LOL*


----------



## ttbull (Aug 29, 2017)

I love telling people about my pets... and seeing all the different reactions  so far, I have had a lot of good-natured teasing, but nothing ever really mean. And once I explain that they are clean, friendly, smart, and ADORABLE, then people tend to relax. My other half let me get my boys, but he assumed they would always be *mine* to enjoy... now he loves them too! I also have friends that are very up front about how they are creeped out by my boys, but I don't take offense as it is the same as if someone didn't like birds, or dogs, or cats... and this one friend of mine even offered to care for my boys while I went on holiday! I was so appreciative, and it told me that even though she was not entirely comfortable with rats as pets, she recognized that to others they are an amazing companion!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Both my mum and dad hate rats, they accept the fact I have them (my mum a bit more than my dad) but if they are ever round they avoid the rat cages like the plague! Won't even properly look in to see the boys. I sometimes think my mum is warming up to them since I send her cute videos and pics all the time, but she still refuses. As long as she accepts them 

I find I get a mixed reaction whenever I tell people I have rats (like most people on here I assume!) but mostly people are just a bit weirded out so I tell them how awesome, friendly and intelligent they are and they tend to be alright with the fact I have them. I've had a couple of people say that they're only good for snake food, blah blah, to which I think...f*** 'em! If people don't like them/wish them to be eaten by snakes, then they're not worth the litter my rats poop on


----------

